# Soil test - low sulfur, high pH



## Avid123 (Jul 31, 2019)

Hi everyone 
Got my first soil test done at waypoint analytical and here are the results:










My lawn has a number of small bare patches, quite a bit of yellowish grass and fairly lazy/slow growth in those areas:










My lawn is KBG and I'm located near Toronto, Canada. Soil is definitely clay.

From what I got the main issues with the soil test were high PH and low sulfur (although please feel free to chime in if there's other issues)

I'm still a bit of a beginner when it comes to soil nutrients etc but from what I got after some online reading etc was to start foliar AMS (1.2lbs in 2 gal per K) bi weekly which would add some sulfur as well as lower the pH. Temps in our area are in the 70s right now with evening lows falling in the 55-60 range as well.

Is there anything else I should be doing to address these issues (e.g. elemental sulfur) or anything else the soil test results point towards ?

Thanks!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You doing need foliar ams. It can be just ams via the soil. The rest looks fine.


----------



## Avid123 (Jul 31, 2019)

g-man said:


> You doing need foliar ams. It can be just ams via the soil. The rest looks fine.


Thanks @g-man . The AMS bag I have says spray grade - can that still be put down via a spreader?

Also if I'm putting it down via a spreader how much should I be putting down right now (summer temps are likely about 2-3 weeks away or possibly even longer)?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If it is not too small, you can use it.

You can use 0.25lb of n/ksqft to keep around 1in/week of leaf growth.


----------



## Avid123 (Jul 31, 2019)

g-man said:


> If it is not too small, you can use it.
> 
> You can use 0.25lb of n/ksqft to keep around 1in/week of leaf growth.


I realized that the AMS I have is Sand like texture - pretty fine - should I just try spreading that or mix n spray ? My total area is abt 1000 sq ft


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I would just spray it in 2gallons/ksqft.


----------



## TheZMan (9 mo ago)

I've had great luck this year doing the Sprayable AMS. The grass absolutely loves it. I hate making recommendations as I'm a newbie this year but elemental sulfur is probably good for your pH as well.

Your grass will look even better within a week of that AMS shot. It's been magic for me.


----------



## Avid123 (Jul 31, 2019)

TheZMan said:


> I've had great luck this year doing the Sprayable AMS. The grass absolutely loves it. I hate making recommendations as I'm a newbie this year but elemental sulfur is probably good for your pH as well.
> 
> Your grass will look even better within a week of that AMS shot. It's been magic for me.


Thanks - have you been doing weekly 0.25lb N/K with AMS? Do you feel the elemental sulfur has made a visible difference or that's more for long-term ph reduction ? (And that's put down via spreader right?)


----------



## TheZMan (9 mo ago)

I do 1 lb AMS or 0.21 lb N / K weekly. It's made my lawn nice and green. I'm at 1.4lb N per K this season.

I have an opening pH this year of 7.8. I also threw down 50lb elemental sulfur for 10K sq feet so approx 5lb per 1K.

I will redraw pH in August. I can't offer a pH value based only on AMS use.

Adding in: I have Sprayable grade AMS and spray it


----------



## Avid123 (Jul 31, 2019)

TheZMan said:


> I do 1 lb AMS or 0.21 lb N / K weekly. It's made my lawn nice and green. I'm at 1.4lb N per K this season.
> 
> I have an opening pH this year of 7.8. I also threw down 50lb elemental sulfur for 10K sq feet so approx 5lb per 1K.
> 
> ...


Thanks ! How long do you leave the spray on the grass before irrigating / watering it in ? Or do you water in right away?


----------



## TheZMan (9 mo ago)

I water it in immediately after spraying. I would ask @g-man for specifics, but my understanding is AMS can and will burn your lawn if left on there at these rates.

It's foliar but I believe we are feeding it to the root zone in watering right away.


----------

